# Number of trays to order



## cguchek (Apr 10, 2017)

I am planning a party and will be having food catered. I'm looking at the menus and they are all trays of appetizers, salads, entrees giving estimates of how many a small tray will serve and how many a large tray will serve. At this point I don't have a final number of people yet but do not know how to estimate how many trays to order if I'm having multiple food choices. When it says "serves 20-22 people", does that mean, if I'm having 60 people, I need to order 3 trays of each food item? I'm thinking that, since there will be multiple choices, I shouldn't need to order several trays for each food? I don't know how many pieces are in each appetizer tray. I've read that you figure so many pieces per person. These are ordered in trays and I don't know how many pieces there are. Salads? How do you figure that? Is there a reference chart that would help me or some guidelines someone can give? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## jeffcaters (Mar 25, 2017)

There are so many variables here that we do not know, so we really cant answer you.  I would suggest you call the caterer you wish to use, explain your situation to her/him and he will be able to guide you in the appropriate direction.


----------

